# Handy Vertrag neu abschließen



## 16Blue89 (1. April 2018)

*Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Wo macht ihr eig. so eure Neu Verträge fürs Handy?
ich möchte jetzt unbedingt einen Vodafone Neu Vetrag haben mit dem Galaxy Note8 machen,weiß nur noch nicht genau wo ich das machen sollte
ganz wichtig ist für mich mind. 6 GB Datenvolumen mit500 mbit und Giga Depot!!
Preislich wäre ich mit 50 Euro zufrieden


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Wenn du einen Vertrag mit Vodafone möchtest ruf Vodafone an?


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Ich gucke idR auf Check24, die haben meist Cashback Programme mit denen man etwas spart.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Geh in einen Elektromarkt.
Das macht der freundliche Verkäufer in der Telefonabteilung.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (2. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Ich hatte meinen Vertrag damals bei Sparhandy abgeschlossen (nur Vermittler, Vodafone ist Vertragspartner) und damit bis heute keine Probleme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Möchtest du den Vertrag im Shop oder Online abschließen @TE?


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Geh in einen Elektromarkt.
> Das macht der freundliche Verkäufer in der Telefonabteilung.



Lol.....sowas macht man heute online.
Sind die Rabatte in der Regel sowieso besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Lol.....sowas macht man heute online.
> Sind die Rabatte in der Regel sowieso besser.



Ich habe da ganz andere Erfahrung gemacht, im Shop habe ich bessere Rabatte bekommen als Online.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ich habe da ganz andere Erfahrung gemacht, im Shop habe ich bessere Rabatte bekommen als Online.



Ich ebenfalls. Sowohl bei Vodafone als auch bei O2 waren die Angebote im Laden und am Telefon _wesentlich_ besser als alles was sie online anbieten - denn online kannst du nicht handeln/feilschen.
Beispiel: Ich habe telefonisch bei O2 den gleichen Handyvertrag bekommen mit exakt den gleichen Konditionen für 5€ weniger monatlich verglichen mit dem Onlineangebot (und wir reden hier nicht von 45 statt 50€ sondern von 15 statt 20€, also gepflegte 25% Rabatt!). Einfach durch nerven des Mitarbeiters sozusagen. 
Gleiches bei Vodafone als ich (in der alten Wohnung) noch Internet, Telefon und TV hatte, da war auch zwar nicht viel aber immerhin etwas über 2€ Rabatt pro Monat bei gleicher Leistung zu machen durch handeln.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Lol.....sowas macht man heute online.
> Sind die Rabatte in der Regel sowieso besser.


Lol.
Unsere Leute in der Telefonabteilung machen mir wesentlich bessere Verträge als jedes noch so gute Internetportal.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (2. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Lol...
Unternehmeskonditionen bekommt man als Privater i.d.R. aber nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Unternehmeskonditionen bekommt man als Privater i.d.R. aber nicht.


 Tja, schon gut, wenn man die Leute persönlich kennt ... .


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (3. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Stell dir vor, dieses Glück hat nicht jeder. Daher ist das nicht als selbstverständlich anzusehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, dieses Glück hat nicht jeder.


Ich bin auch nicht jeder. 
Aber ein geschulter Telefonverkäufer hat zehn mal mehr Ahnung, als ein Internetportal.


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls. Sowohl bei Vodafone als auch bei O2 waren die Angebote im Laden und am Telefon _wesentlich_ besser als alles was sie online anbieten - denn online kannst du nicht handeln/feilschen.
> Beispiel: Ich habe telefonisch bei O2 den gleichen Handyvertrag bekommen mit exakt den gleichen Konditionen für 5€ weniger monatlich verglichen mit dem Onlineangebot (und wir reden hier nicht von 45 statt 50€ sondern von 15 statt 20€, also gepflegte 25% Rabatt!). Einfach durch nerven des Mitarbeiters sozusagen.
> Gleiches bei Vodafone als ich (in der alten Wohnung) noch Internet, Telefon und TV hatte, da war auch zwar nicht viel aber immerhin etwas über 2€ Rabatt pro Monat bei gleicher Leistung zu machen durch handeln.



Oh, interessant.
Dachte eher dass man im laden sprichwörtlich über den ladentisch gezogen wird.

Wieder was gelernt ^^

Werde ich dann bei meinem nächsten Vertrag auch mal probieren


----------



## blautemple (3. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Oh, interessant.
> Dachte eher dass man im laden sprichwörtlich über den ladentisch gezogen wird.



Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das man direkt vor Ort bessere Konditionen bekommt. Die Verkäufer bekommen ja auch Provision für abgeschlossene Verträge, das ist also eine Win Win Situation. Zusätzlich hast du noch einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner und bist nicht auf die Hotline angewiesen und falls du einen Vertrag mit Handy abschließt kannst du das, sofern es auf Lager ist, direkt mitnehmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Oh, interessant.
> Dachte eher dass man im laden sprichwörtlich über den ladentisch gezogen wird.



Das wirst du auch wenn du die entsprecehnde Zielgruppe bist (ger keine Informationen vorher besorgt und notorischer Ja-Sager und so).
Wenn du aber genau weißt was du willst, dich informiert hast was die jeweilige Konkurrenz so anbietet und dem Verkäufer sinnvolle Angebote machst (du machst ihm das Angebot, nicht umgekehrt! Der will dein Geld, nicht umgekehrt!) holst du immer etwas raus was etwas besser ist als das normale Angebot. Das muss nicht unbedingt schrecklich viel sein aber der eine oder andere Euro ist an Spielraum immer da - man muss nur danach fragen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Habe am Telefon jetzt auch ganz gute Erfahrung gemacht. Mein Telefon ist noch fit (Samsung S7) und Vertag läuft aus. Im Geschäft wurde mir, ohne sich mit meinem Vertrag zu befassen, sofort zur Kündigung und Neu-Abschluss geraten. Überhaupt nicht drauf eingegangenen, ob ich Telefon habe, neues Telefon möchte oder sonst etwas. 
Dann habe ich beim Telefonanbieter angerufen, tolles Angebot zur Verlängerung des Vetrages bekommen und zugeschlagen. Flat mit satten 10 GB Datenvolumen für 19.99 Euro im Monat statt 29.99 Euro  (Vorher 2 GB für 19.99 Euro). Ein Rabatt von 240 Euro über 2 Jahr gesehen . Zudem neu bei dem Anbieter: Nach dem Verbrauch der 10 GB geht es mit 1 MBit Surfgeschwindigkeit weiter. Reicht zum surfen von Webseiten & Co locker.

Ansonsten für den Abschluss eines ganz neuen Vertrages würde ich mir in den entsprechenden Shops oder Geschäften Angebote mit Telefon machen lassen.


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das du bei der Telekom am meisten sparst, wenn du den Vertrag online zusammen stellst. Du kannst dann nochmal 50-75€ rausholen wenn du einen Kumpel hast der schon bei der Telekom ist und dieser dich wirbt.
Bei der Telekom hatte ich mit mehreren Leuten telefoniert und war in 3 Shops und die kamen noch nicht mal in die Nähe von dem online Angebot Ihrer Website. Das interessiert die aber herzlich wenig.

Wie das ganze bei Vodafone aussieht weiß ich nicht. O2 macht immer köder Angebote, wenn du kündigst gehen die Vergünstigungen ab dem Moment der Kündigung verloren. Bei O2 darfst du somit nur knapp vor Vertragsende kündigen. Hier musst du aber auch wieder aufpassen da das Kündigen bei O2 nicht ganz so einfach ist. Man kann es online vormerken, muss es aber telefonisch bestätigt bekommen. Viel Spaß beim Anrufen von O2 dann. Bist du zu knapp dran verlängert sich dein Vertrag dann einfach ohne Vergünstigungen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Die Kündigungsfrist läuft bei O2 drei Monate vor Vertragsende ab. Ingesamt war ich überrascht, wie gut die Vertragsverlängerungsverhandlung klappte. Drei Wochen vor Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist angerufen (Wartezeit nur ca. 30 Sekunden in der Hotline), Fall geschildert (Aldi / Lidl neuerdings 5 GB Datenvolumen für 19.99, wie kann mich O2 von der Vertragskündigung abhalten?), Angebot über 10 GB für 19.99 bekommen, angenommen und jetzt drei Tage später surfe ich schon mit dem neuen Tarif. 
Zudem finde ich die O2 App super: schnell, informativ, übersichtlich, viele Möglichkeiten usw.. 

Und der mögliche Kündigungszeitraum beträgt mehrere Monate. Laut Vertrag darf ich bereits ab Anfang August 2019 für den im April 2020 auslaufenden Vertrag kündigen. Also habe ich mehr als ausreichende 4 Monate(!) Zeit zu kündigen (Augsut bis Dezember). Ist schon notiert, ab August 2019 rufe ich wieder an . Neuer Vertrag wird ja dann sofort umgeschrieben. Also könnte ich theoretisch bereits in 16 Monaten neuen Vertrag bekommen.


----------



## blautemple (17. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Du darfst jederzeit zum nächstmöglichen Termin kündigen. Ich kündige alle Tarife immer direkt nach Abschluss zum nächstmöglichen Termin.
Mit irgendwelchen Angebote nerven die dann ja trotzdem einige Monate vor Vertragsende ^^


----------



## Maqama (17. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Ich bin seit Jahren bei Vodafone.

Immer vor Vertragsende kündige ich halt und rufe die Hotline an.
Jedes Mal bekomme ich dann einen Rabatt auf den schon vorher recht günstigen Preis.

Aktuelle zahle ich 7€ für 5GB LTE Max im Vodafone Netz, bin super zufrieden.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Stimmt, man kann jederzeit kündigen . Habe ich falsch interpretiert.
7 Euro für 5 GB Datenvolumen ist schon super günstig . [Doch jetzt zur warmen, mich nach draußen ziehenden Sommerzeit darf es ruhig etwas mehr Datenvolumen für mich sein (unterwegs Internetradio usw.). Ist aber individuell unterschiedlich]


----------



## blautemple (17. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Ich zahle aktuell 34,99 für den O2 Free M inkl. iPhone 8 ohne Anzahlung. Bin ich soweit ganz zufrieden mit. Falls ich das Handy vorzeitig wechseln will wird es einfach vorzeitig abgezahlt und ich zahle nur noch die 7 oder 8€ für den Tarif selbst.
Insgesamt habe ich dank Young Vorteil 15GB Datenvolumen in der EU und eine Telefon sowie SMS Flat. Mit dem Netz bin ich soweit auch ganz zufrieden, gibt zwar hier und da ein paar Lücken aber für den Preis will ich nicht meckern


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Also ich mein bei O2 gelesen zu haben das man alle Vergünstigungen verliert sobald man kündigt. Also wenn ich nen 2 Jahres Vertrag mache und dann gleich zum Ende der 2 Jahre kündige habe ich ab der Kündigung die Vergünstigungen nicht mehr.

Ich bleib bei der Telekom, hab da jetzt dank Magenta Eins den Mobile M mit 8 GB und StreamON HD. Überall HD-Filme schauen und Inet-Radio. Hab hiermit zwischen 80-120GB mobile Daten im Monat und das für 25,95€.


----------



## blautemple (17. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



Bloodsaw-1984 schrieb:


> Also ich mein bei O2 gelesen zu haben das man alle Vergünstigungen verliert sobald man kündigt. Also wenn ich nen 2 Jahres Vertrag mache und dann gleich zum Ende der 2 Jahre kündige habe ich ab der Kündigung die Vergünstigungen nicht mehr.



Wo meinst du das denn gelesen zu haben? Das ist doch kompletter Quark und steht so auch nicht im Vertrag...


----------



## Mottekus (17. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Vodafone Friends And Family  8Gb mit Video Pass bei 27 Euro.
Kann mich nicht beschweren weil ich damit sehr gut auskomme. August läuft der Vertrag ab. Schauen wir mal was dann so geht


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



blautemple schrieb:


> Wo meinst du das denn gelesen zu haben? Das ist doch kompletter Quark und steht so auch nicht im Vertrag...



Das ist kein Quark dazu gibt es sogar nen Artikel.

Treue-Aktion von O2 wird zur Kostenfalle: Das mussen Kunden jetzt unbedingt wissen - CHIP

Das sind dann genau die Leute, die dann bei der Kündigung das große Erwachen haben und die Foren vollheulen. Bei den neuen Verträgen läuft das so bei O2.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Naja, schon nicht schön. Anderseits: Wer kündigt, möchte nicht treu bleiben. 
Ist ungefähr so: Wenn ich meiner Freundin heute sagen würde, ich mache in 24 Monaten Schluß / ich suche mir in 24 Monaten eine Neue, dann ist die die nächsten 24 Monate wahrscheinlich auch nicht so gut gelaunt


----------



## Maqama (19. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Naja, schon nicht schön. Anderseits: Wer kündigt, möchte nicht treu bleiben.
> Ist ungefähr so: Wenn ich meiner Freundin heute sagen würde, ich mache in 24 Monaten Schluß / ich suche mir in 24 Monaten eine Neue, dann ist die die nächsten 24 Monate wahrscheinlich auch nicht so gut gelaunt



Für mich wäre das nicht okay.

Das ganze zielt nur darauf ab, dass die Leute nicht kündigen "können" und es dann kurz vorher vergessen.
Dann sitzt mit wieder im Vertrag fest.

Kündige ich bei Vodafone meinen Vertrag vorzeitig, wird mir, wenn ich die Kündigung zurück nehme, ein weiterer Rabatt angeboten.

Abgesehen davon das O2 sowieso das schlechteste Netz hat, würde ich solche Praktiken nicht unterstützen.
Das gleiche wie mit der Drossel in den DSL Tarifen, wer sowas einbaut braucht mit mir als Kunden nicht zu rechnen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



Maqama schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das nicht okay.
> 
> Das ganze zielt nur darauf ab, dass die Leute nicht kündigen "können" und es dann kurz vorher vergessen.
> Dann sitzt mit wieder im Vertrag fest.
> ...



Sehe ich etwas anders. Wer es nicht schafft, sich ein paar Wochen oder Monate vor dem Ende der Kündigungsfrist von seinem "Klingeling"-Handy erinnern zu lassen, sollte vielleicht erst gar keinen Vertrag abschließen. So etwas selten "Dämliches" hat sich eine Vertragsverlängerung redlich verdient. Oder ist geistig nicht auf der Höhe / nicht reif, überhaupt Verträge abzuschließen. Für so Leute ist ALdi Talk ohne Vertragslaufzeit gedacht  . 
Ansonsten sollte man mit drei Gehirnzellen+ schon so reflektiert sein, wie das im Durchschnitt täglich bis zu 20x verwendete Gerät überhaupt funktioniert. Dann könnte man nach 1 - 1,5 Jahren auch ohne Erinnerungsfunktion auf die Idee kommen, den Handy-Vertrag in den Fokus zu rücken.

Ich habe hier super O2 Netzabdeckung. Deutlich schlechter ist z.B. Telekom.

Oder machen wir Schluß mit dem ganzen Käse: Per Gesetz gilt ein Vertrag 24 Monate, und fertig. Automatische Verlängerung darf es nicht mehr geben. Dann sind auch die letzten "Blitzbirnen mit defektem Leuchtdraht" geschützt .


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas anders. Wer es nicht schafft, sich ein paar Wochen oder Monate vor dem Ende der Kündigungsfrist von seinem "Klingeling"-Handy erinnern zu lassen, sollte vielleicht erst gar keinen Vertrag abschließen. So etwas selten "Dämliches" hat sich eine Vertragsverlängerung redlich verdient. Oder ist geistig nicht auf der Höhe / nicht reif, überhaupt Verträge abzuschließen. Für so Leute ist ALdi Talk ohne Vertragslaufzeit gedacht  .
> Ansonsten sollte man mit drei Gehirnzellen+ schon so reflektiert sein, wie das im Durchschnitt täglich bis zu 20x verwendete Gerät überhaupt funktioniert. Dann könnte man nach 1 - 1,5 Jahren auch ohne Erinnerungsfunktion auf die Idee kommen, den Handy-Vertrag in den Fokus zu rücken.
> 
> Ich habe hier super O2 Netzabdeckung. Deutlich schlechter ist z.B. Telekom.
> ...



Wenn ein Vertrag 24 Monate gilt dann sollten auch die dafür abgeschlossenen Vergünstigungen 24 Monate gültig sein. Immerhin geht O2 damit so transparent um das du davon scheinbar nichts wusstest. Außerdem passiert das nicht nur bei Treuerabatten sondern auch schon beim Abschluss eines Neuvertrages. Steht doch alles im Artikel.
Wenn du mit O2 so gutes Netz hast freu dich. Ich war vorher bei O2 und kann endlich mein Handy mit der Telekom wirklich überall nutzen und hänge nicht oft mit Edge im Ladescreeen von Youtube oder Sky oder sonst noch was.
Bei O2 bekommst du für 25,95€ auch keinen Tarif mit dem du zwischen 80-120GB verbraten kannst. Mobil M mit StreamON HD macht es möglich.


----------



## Kindercola (19. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

oder man schickt die Kündigung 2 Wochen nach Vertragsabschluss schon gleich ab  
1) der Vertrag ist noch in guter Erinnerung und man "vergisst" es nicht.... wie auch immer sowas geht.
2) die freundlichen Mitarbeiter aus diversen Callcenter rufen einen rechtzeitig an ob man nicht doch bleiben mag -> man wird erinnert "oh schreck vor xx Monaten hatte ich ja schon gekündigt"


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



Kindercola schrieb:


> oder man schickt die Kündigung 2 Wochen nach Vertragsabschluss schon gleich ab
> 1) der Vertrag ist noch in guter Erinnerung und man "vergisst" es nicht.... wie auch immer sowas geht.
> 2) die freundlichen Mitarbeiter aus diversen Callcenter rufen einen rechtzeitig an ob man nicht doch bleiben mag -> man wird erinnert "oh schreck vor xx Monaten hatte ich ja schon gekündigt"



Wenn du das machst verlierst du bei O2 deine gesamten Rabattierungen. Du hast das Problem einfach nicht verstanden.


----------



## blautemple (19. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*

Es geht dabei „nur“ um den Treuerabatt. Das bedeutet nicht dass das generell bei allen Verträgen und Rabatten passiert...


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Handy Vertrag neu abschließen*



blautemple schrieb:


> Es geht dabei „nur“ um den Treuerabatt. Das bedeutet nicht dass das generell bei allen Verträgen und Rabatten passiert...



Les doch bitte den Artikel. Auch wenn du einen Neuvertrag mit Rabatten abschließt hast du das Problem. Nicht nur wenn du aus Treue verlängerst und dann Rabattierungen erhälst.


----------

